# Having some trouble with server 2008 print server, can someone give me a hand?



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

This is my first printer server ever, let alone 2008. I installed the x64 drivers with no issues (actually windows found it). Now I am trying to add additional drivers so I can distribute the printers to my XP Pro clients, and pointing it to the drivers I have used in the past for these devices. However, it is telling me it does not see the driver, even though it's there.

While I'm on it, how hard is it to distribute printers via server 2008 PM Console, to XP Pro machines on the domain?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Are the clients 32 or 64 bit? You will need both drivers. Printer installation could be handled thru a GPO.


----------

